# Filipino architect migrating to aus



## greenminds (Apr 12, 2010)

Dear All,

I am wondering if any Filipino who is an Architect like me, who has gone ahead and successfully migrated to Australia, could help me with some insights, or anyone who can do the same? I am in my initial stage preparing all documents required to process my immigration. I would be sending soon my academic records to AACA for skill validation. While I got my education in the Philippines, I have been an overseas practicing professional and currently living and working in Hong Kong. I am wondering if I can have the original copy of my documents, including my transcript of academic records, be certified by local legal practioner here in HK instead of going back to the Philippines just to get these documents certified? Would the Australian Immigration honour such method of certification? I have sent an email to AACA and even to Australian Immigration Authority via online asking the same question for a week now but haven't got any response yet. Getting a clear answer for this particular query would really be a great help for me to proceed soon with my application and I hope I could find someone here to help me out..lots of thanks, anyone!


----------

